# what is brookyln,bronx,manhatten,queens,and harlem.



## Us3 (Aug 14, 2005)

what are brooklyn,bronx,harlem,queens,and manhatten. i never been to ny but i always wonder wat are these others place to the city are. like are they other parts to ny just thay named them. someone please tell me.


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

New York is made up of five boroughs: Manhattan, The Bronx, Brooklyn, Queens, and Staten Island. Harlem is a neighborhood in Manhattan.


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

All of them except for Harlem are the 5 boroughs that make up the City of New York. Most people assume you are talking about Manhattan when you say "New York City", but it is actually the smallest borough of the city (in land area)


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

Here's a map of Manhattan neighborhoods just to give you an idea where Harlem is. It is a predominantly black neighborhood, but is has become more diverse in the last 15 years.


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

isnt it in NY :bash:


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Does "spanish harlem" still exist?


----------



## nacirema dream (Oct 2, 2005)

east harlem is spanish harlem well actually spanish harlem is south east harlem from what i remeber


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Do these neighborhoods have any official status? Do they have their own administration, authorities etc? I ask because I don't think such big city can be divided only into 5 borough. warsaw, which is only about 2 million has 18 boroughs for example.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Isn't Harlem the place with the most problems on the whole island of Manhattan??


----------



## JBOB (Aug 26, 2005)

Every City in the U.S has seen it's ups and downs even Chicago. In the 70's and 80's Chicago had notorious gangs and urban renewal. The same with Harlem, Harlem has seen better days and was once the premier place for Hispanics, African Americans and Caucasians.. The Harlem Renassaince, Duke Ellington, Count Basie, etc... Statistically I don't know if it's the area of Manhattan with the most problems considering Hells Kitchen, ChinaTown with it's gangs Triads, etc..But as with any area of a major city it goes through ups and downs..


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

ROCguy said:


> All of them except for Harlem are the 5 boroughs that make up the City of New York. Most people assume you are talking about Manhattan when you say "New York City", but it is actually the smallest borough of the city (in land area)


When I say NYC, I usually refer to the 5 boroughs. 

When I refer to Manhattan, I say Manhattan or 'NY NY'

Incidentally, the US post office interprets 'NY NY' as Manhattan.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

UrbanSophist said:


> Does "spanish harlem" still exist?



Washington Heights is also spanish harlem!


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Look said:


> Do these neighborhoods have any official status? Do they have their own administration, authorities etc? I ask because I don't think such big city can be divided only into 5 borough. warsaw, which is only about 2 million has 18 boroughs for example.



well...it's just that New York's boruoghs are so huge....they are practically very large cities onto themeselves. For instance, there are two NY boroughs more populous than all of Warsaw's 2 million. Each NY Borough has many neighborhoods, and the neighborhoods can vary drastically demographically and in density.

Population:

These might be outdated:

*Manhattan--1,537,000


Brooklyn--2,465,000


Queens--2,229,000


Bronx--1,333,000


Staten Island--444,000*


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

streetscapeer said:


> well...it's just that New York's boruoghs are so huge....they are practically very large cities onto themeselves. For instance, there are two NY boroughs more populous than all of Warsaw's 2 million. Each NY Borough has many neighborhoods, and the neighborhoods can vary drastically demographically and in density.
> 
> Population:
> 
> ...



NYC incorporated all 5 boroughs only at the turn of the 19th-20th Centuries. Brooklyn was a major independent US city before that, and in many ways, it has retained a City within a City status vis-a-vis Manhattan.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

For an official list of neighborhoods, I would go to NYC.gov.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

streetscapeer said:


> well...it's just that New York's boruoghs are so huge....they are practically very large cities onto themeselves. For instance, there are two NY boroughs more populous than all of Warsaw's 2 million. Each NY Borough has many neighborhoods, and the neighborhoods can vary drastically demographically and in density.
> 
> Population:
> 
> ...



But my question is: is this an official division. Are these neighborhoods some administrative units (townships?) with authorities, offices etc.


----------



## ironchapman (Jun 2, 2005)

Look said:


> But my question is: is this an official division. Are these neighborhoods some administrative units (townships?) with authorities, offices etc.


I don't think so. The boroughs are the only administrative divisions of the city.

The neighborhoods are just parts of the city with unique characteristics from the rest of the city.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Look said:


> But my question is: is this an official division. Are these neighborhoods some administrative units (townships?) with authorities, offices etc.



these are separate counties (much much bigger than just neighborhoods)

brooklyn for example is a county just like manhattan, and has many neighborhoods just like manhattan.

These 5 counties form the city of New York (usually in the United States, it's the opposite, with many cities making up county).

Each County (same as borough) has there own mayor and officials and such, but they lie under the mayor of the whole City Of New York (it's weird because it's the exact opposite in almost all the US). Each neighborhood within the County/Borough, however, don't have mayors, etc, they lie under the county, and then under New York City, and then New York State, etc.


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

Well, each neighborhood votes for representitives on the city council, but that's really the only representation neighborhoods have. Boroughs elect a borough president, who serves as the mayor of the borough. The mayor of New York City acts more like a state governor, and the borough presidents as mayors within the state.


----------



## United-States-of-America (Jul 19, 2005)

Go to www.wikipedia.org and look them up.


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

I seriously didn't know that the boroughs had their own mayors. So, is there also a mayor of just Manhattan, besides Bloomberg?


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

ROCguy said:


> I seriously didn't know that the boroughs had their own mayors. So, is there also a mayor of just Manhattan, besides Bloomberg?


Well, they're called Borough President. The Borough President of Manhattan is C. Virginia Fields. Brooklyn is Marty Markowitz, Queens is Helen Marshall, The Bronx is Adolfo Carrión, and Staten Island is James P. Molinaro.

Out of all of them, Fields and Markowitz have the most power.


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

But Bloomberg still has jurisdiction over their respective boroughs too doesn't he?


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

ROCguy said:


> But Bloomberg still has jurisdiction over their respective boroughs too doesn't he?


Yes.


----------



## mad_nick (May 13, 2004)

asohn said:


> Well, each neighborhood votes for representitives on the city council, but that's really the only representation neighborhoods have. Boroughs elect a borough president, who serves as the mayor of the borough. The mayor of New York City acts more like a state governor, and the borough presidents as mayors within the state.


I wouldn't compare the borough presidents to mayors, they have virtually no political power left. The only power they have left is to appoint community boards, which in turn have no political power and only serve in an advisory role to the city council.


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

mad_nick said:


> I wouldn't compare the borough presidents to mayors, they have virtually no political power left. The only power they have left is to appoint community boards, which in turn have no political power and only serve in an advisory role to the city council.


They don't have any direct power per se, but they do have very strong power to influence the mayor, and even higher officials in state government. Allthough this doesn't apply for all borough presidents (how much power does the guy from Staten Island have?), its definately true for Manhattan and Brooklyn.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

It's hard to believe that having such large population (Brooklyn has more people than Latvia or Slovenia) the borough don't have any administrative division. I mean what contact can people have with their local authorities then if it's over 2 million of them per 1 office?


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

I know New ork totally but I heard Bronx from J.Lo's song "Jenny from the Block" wherein she's shouting "from the Bronx!" througout the song. Does it really need the "the"? It adds glamour to the word "Bronx" aint it?


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

OtAkAw said:


> I know New ork totally but I heard Bronx from J.Lo's song "Jenny from the Block" wherein she's shouting "from the Bronx!" througout the song. Does it really need the "the"? It adds glamour to the word "Bronx" aint it?


Well, thats what its called - "The Bronx." Other than that, there's no reason that "the" is there.


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

Look said:


> It's hard to believe that having such large population (Brooklyn has more people than Latvia or Slovenia) the borough don't have any administrative division. I mean what contact can people have with their local authorities then if it's over 2 million of them per 1 office?


There are 51 members on the City Council. Each councilman represents around 157,000 people. Also, there are 59 non-partisan Community Boards, each made up of around 50 or so citizens appointed by the Borough President and councilman. These boards advise their councilmen and other elected city officials on local issues.


----------



## charlotte2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Just for clarification, some parts of New Jersey and Connecticut are part of New York City. There is no point of relying on old city boundaries to define New York. That is its better to refer to New York metro as New York city.


----------



## Third of a kind (Jun 20, 2004)

charlotte2 said:


> Just for clarification, some parts of New Jersey and Connecticut are part of New York City. There is no point of relying on old city boundaries to define New York. That is its better to refer to New York metro as New York city.


I understand what your trying to say, but it didn't come out right

I think a better term for what your getting at is the tri-state area.


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

Yeah, it's the new york metro area, not New York City. That is just the five boroughs.


----------



## charlotte2 (Nov 4, 2005)

ROCguy said:


> Yeah, it's the new york metro area, not New York City. That is just the five boroughs.


This is what I am try to clarify here. Forumers should be concerned about the metro not city boundaries. I never understand why city boundaries are never extended to reflect their proper boundaries.


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

Well you couldn't very well have NYC span over parts of 3 (4 if you include PA, parts of which are now part of the NYC metro area) states. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Berris (Oct 8, 2005)

And my question is... why Spanish Harlem is called Spanish Harlem? :crazy: I guess 0 Spaniards live there... :crazy:


----------



## charlotte2 (Nov 4, 2005)

ROCguy said:


> Well you couldn't very well have NYC span over parts of 3 (4 if you include PA, parts of which are now part of the NYC metro area) states. That's ridiculous.


There is nothing ridiculous about city growing. that shows its health. By the way NY metro has not reached PA.

And what do you say of cities like Atlanta with a population of 416000 making it a ridiculous 39th largest in USA while its entire metro is in Georgia? Why can't they extend the city boundary?


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

Berris said:


> And my question is... why Spanish Harlem is called Spanish Harlem? :crazy: I guess 0 Spaniards live there... :crazy:


Because they speak Spanish there. And your right, I doubt any actual Spaniards live there!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Manhatten got all the gr8 buildings and gr8 places. The other r ordinary where ordinary ppl live.


----------



## edsg25 (Jul 30, 2004)

I would think a good percentage of Americans understand the borough set up in NYC. What we don't really get is this:

*WHAT GOVERNMENTAL POWERS DO THE BOROUGHS HAVE? WHAT ARE FUNCTIONS ARE THEY RESPONSIBLE FOR? IS THERE ANY DEGREE OF AUTONOMY WITHIN A BOROUGH THAT ALLOWS IT TO MAKE A DECISION FOR ITSELF THAT WOULD DISPLEASURE THE CITY GOV'T?*


----------

